# Paint stripping



## Matt LeBlanc (May 3, 2010)

What is the best way to strip Woodland Scenics people?Thanks Matt


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

One way is to use Castrol superclean. It's a strong cleaner. Oven cleaner will work if it doesn't dissolve the plastic.
I can't believe you need to strip figures, just paint over them.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use original formula Pine-Sol...the scent goes over a lot better with my beloved.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Matt LeBlanc said:


> What is the best way to strip Woodland Scenics people?Thanks Matt


Take 'em out and get 'em drunk. Stoli vodka or maybe some Jack Daniels. But only if they're over 21, of course! 

TJ


----------



## Matt LeBlanc (May 3, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Take 'em out and get 'em drunk. Stoli vodka or maybe some Jack Daniels. But only if they're over 21, of course!
> I tried that it didn't work.LOL


----------

